# Great Deal on a Great Dashcam



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Amazon.com: Blueskysea 4K Dash Cam, 3840x2160P Ultra HD Car Dash Camera w/ WiFi, GPS, 8MP Sensor, 3.16" Wide Screen, Night Vision, Wide Angle, Buffered Parking Mode, Motion Detection, G-Sensor


Amazon.com: Blueskysea 4K Dash Cam, 3840x2160P Ultra HD Car Dash Camera w/ WiFi, GPS, 8MP Sensor, 3.16" Wide Screen, Night Vision, Wide Angle, Buffered Parking Mode, Motion Detection, G-Sensor



www.amazon.com





I have it and it works great $99!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Worthless for rideshare , there is no camera for the interior of the vehicle , so you won't have any footage for court or youtube when pax attacks you .............


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use this camera in the back window facing outside. Came in handy when I was rear ended. Lady that got knocked into me was grateful I had the footage showing she came to a complete stop without hitting me, then got knocked into me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

radikia said:


> Worthless for rideshare , there is no camera for the interior of the vehicle , so you won't have any footage for court or youtube when pax attacks you .............


I have their previous dual cam version. The long and short, to me, is that audio (which most if not all dashcams record in the cabin) is what is needed to protect driver with passenger stupidities. With dual cam the image is reduced to the point on the outside looking lens, so that license plates are not as legible as this single 4k forward facing. Additionally, if something begins to go down inside the cabin, I can simply turn the camera around to record both video and sound in the cabin...ala Cabon Taco Bell exec incident.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberLaLa said:


> I have their previous dual cam version. The long and short, to me, is that audio (which most if not all dashcams record in the cabin) is what is needed to protect driver with passenger stupidities. With dual cam the image is reduced to the point on the outside looking lens, so that license plates are not as legible as this single 4k forward facing. Additionally, if something begins to go down inside the cabin, I can simply turn the camera around to record both video and sound in the cabin...ala Cabon Taco Bell exec incident.


_"I can simply turn the camera around to record both video and sound in the cabin...ala Cabon Taco Bell exec incident."_

Good point. Yeah, that dude was using a Garmin.

I'll check it out. My wife wants to get a dash cam and doesn't need a dual dash cam. Thanks.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

radikia said:


> Worthless for rideshare , there is no camera for the interior of the vehicle , so you won't have any footage for court or youtube when pax attacks you .............


It’s worthless period.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Additionally, if something begins to go down inside the cabin, I can simply turn the camera around to record both video and sound in the cabin...ala Cabon Taco Bell exec incident.


You've been around long enough to know this is a poor plan. Issues can be over before you even know it's an issue. 

What happens in the event of a false claim? "He touched me" etc that gets filed 2 hours after the fact?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> You've been around long enough to know this is a poor plan. Issues can be over before you even know it's an issue.
> 
> What happens in the event of a false claim? "He touched me" etc that gets filed 2 hours after the fact?


It's a $100 4k camera for traffic. It records cabin audio (as does pretty much any dashcam). I use it in the event of a traffic accident. In almost 20k trips my experience tells me having a dash cam that does not record legible license plates is a greater risk. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> It's a $100 4k camera for traffic. It records cabin audio (as does pretty much any dashcam). I use it in the event of a traffic accident. In almost 20k trips my experience tells me having a dash cam that does not record legible license plates is a greater risk. 🤷‍♂️


You’ve really formed some bad opinions. 4K means squat in dashcams. It’s marketing fluff. It’s why a $100 piece of junk cam can claim it. FPS is where it’s at for dashcams. Resolution isn’t going to do a thing for you when you’re dashcam is recording at 30FPS.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You’ve really formed some bad opinions. 4K means squat in dashcams. It’s marketing fluff. It’s why a $100 piece of junk cam can claim it. FPS is where it’s at for dashcams. Resolution isn’t going to do a thing for you when you’re dashcam is recording at 30FPS.


What dashcam do you recommend?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> What dashcam do you recommend?


Blackvue 900S 2CH IR with the front recording @ full HD 60FPS and the other at HD 30FPS


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Amazon.com: Blackvue DR590-2CH 64GB, Car Black Box/Car DVR Recorder, Full HD 1080p Front and Rear, 30FPS, G Sensor, 64GB SD Card + Power Magic Pro + Fuse taps + HDVD Warning Sign Included : Electronics


Buy Blackvue DR590-2CH 64GB, Car Black Box/Car DVR Recorder, Full HD 1080p Front and Rear, 30FPS, G Sensor, 64GB SD Card + Power Magic Pro + Fuse taps + HDVD Warning Sign Included: On-Dash Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Resolution isn’t going to do a thing for you when you’re dashcam is recording at 30FPS.


Not true! 4K dash camera can easily zoom in to get more details on a bigger screen than other 1080p cameras!


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

so the 4k camera can more easily zoom in on a blurred image because it was captured at a lower fps?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

estore009 said:


> Not true! 4K dash camera can easily zoom in to get more details on a bigger screen than other 1080p cameras!


Of course it’s true. If you had an ounce of clue…..


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> It's a $100 4k camera for traffic. It records cabin audio (as does pretty much any dashcam). I use it in the event of a traffic accident. In almost 20k trips my experience tells me having a dash cam that does not record legible license plates is a greater risk. 🤷‍♂️


I know you've been driving a long time. That's why I'm surprised you don't have a dual cam. 

I've been driving since 2014. Had an incident early on and bought a cam. It was a cheap one but worked well enough. After several years in my windshield it started crapping out. It would work intermittently. Sometimes nothing for 2 weeks or more then it work for a few days, or a week or two, then not work for 2 days. Etc

Fast forward 4.5-5 years and 20kplus rides no major issues where it would have helped. I didn't really care about the dashcam because all had been fine. Well, on a boring Wed morning around 11 I get logged off and told to contact support. Had to wait a week for them to contact me. Turns out my last pax had said I put my hand on her thigh, and made sexual advances/ comments AND followed her into her work. I did none of those. 

My old crappy cam happened to work that day. The footage wasn't great but good enough to show she sat in back (she said she sat up front) and i dropped and left and there was almost no conversation. It was a $25 ride.

I ordered a new top end dual cam the day I was cleared. Audio only probably wouldn't have helped

The reason I got a new, quality cam. If some ***** is going to lie and claim I touched & propositioned her for a $25 refund it's not much of a stretch for someone to claim worse for a bigger payday. In today's social climate a sexual assault claim, even false, will drastically alter your life. You'll be guilty until proven innocent, and even after proven innocent half of the people will still think your guilty. It would haunt you forever! 

It was one incident in 25k rides, there was nothing about the ride(r) that gave me an indication that something was up. In fact, I thought the issue was with a ride earlier where the pax thought I took a longer route, It wasn't, but she made a comment. I really had no idea what could be the issue, other than that pax was pissed and complained & embellished. I was floored when uber called me and told me the complaint. 

Chances are you'll be fine, but if you're going to have a cam anyway, I just can't understand why you wouldn't go with a dual. It just takes one wacko ***** to ruin your life. I'm not willing to take that chance without protecting myself.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

As I replied earlier, I drove with a dual dash cam for a couple of years. In the end, if driver does not back up the footage every few hours, there is no point in having dual dash cam. I assume you are backing up terabytes worth of footage, if you had that particular ride two weeks later? 80% of my rides are private clients, the other 20% are UberSUV, I'm very careful who I drive. That said, I do have cabin audio (as mentioned before) constantly recording. So, how do you backup your weeks and weeks worth of footage??


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> As I replied earlier, I drove with a dual dash cam for a couple of years. In the end, if driver does not back up the footage every few hours, there is no point in having dual dash cam. I assume you are backing up terabytes worth of footage, if you had that particular ride two weeks later? 80% of my rides are private clients, the other 20% are UberSUV, I'm very careful who I drive. That said, I do have cabin audio (as mentioned before) constantly recording. So, how do you backup your weeks and weeks worth of footage??


Lol…..you must be a noob. I’ve been telling people for years how to back up all your dashcam footage for free. Also you show you don’t know what you’re talking about (again) when you say you have to backup footage every few hours. Wrong….again. Depending on size of your SD card, and how much you drive, it could be days, weeks, or months that you could store before transferring footage, or overwriting.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol…..you must be a noob. I’ve been telling people for years how to back up all your dashcam footage for free. Also you show you don’t know what you’re talking about (again) when you say you have to backup footage every few hours. Wrong….again. Depending on size of your SD card, and how much you drive, it could be days, weeks, or months that you could store before transferring footage, or overwriting.


LOL....your bias and ignorance are now showing through. Clearly your fabrication about going back and finding the "thigh touch" footage shows you have been trying to play this all along.

*How Much 4K Video Can a 256GB SD Card Hold?*
A 256GB card can hold between 84 minutes and 10 hours of 4K video. Many cameras only support SD cards up to 256GB in size, making it a common choice.
When you record 4K video, you may store up to 84 minutes of footage when using a codec with a high bit rate, such as All-I.









What Size SD Card Do You Need For 4K Video? | FilmDaft


The latest digital cameras allow you to record stunning 4K video. However, 4K video can also take up a considerable amount of space on a memory card. So what size SD card should you use for 4K video? Depending on the bit rate and codec, you may need at least a 128GB SD card to avoid switching out yo




filmdaft.com




.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Meanwhile, if you don't have one, get a dashcam. I don't care if it's a single, dual or quadruple cam. The one I posted here will cover you in the instance of an accident.

Here is the dual dash cam from same company I posted the 4k about. I have it as well, and like it:









Amazon.com: Blueskysea B2W 1080P Dual Dash Cam Front and Inside Dashcam HD Double Rotatable Lens Driving Recorder Camera with IR Night Vision 2'' Screen 32GB SD Card for Uber Rideshare Lyft Car Driver : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Blueskysea B2W 1080P Dual Dash Cam Front and Inside Dashcam HD Double Rotatable Lens Driving Recorder Camera with IR Night Vision 2'' Screen 32GB SD Card for Uber Rideshare Lyft Car Driver : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I swap SD cards in my dual dash cam on Sunday night and Friday night under normal driving for me. If I drive more I swap out more often. I save the files to a USB drive. I only save the files that have PAX in them, the others get deleted. Yes I have TB's of files saved on 4 USB drives. When the 4th drive fills up I will most likely delete the oldest drive and reuse that one. Those files will be well over 3 years old.


----------

